# Can anyone identify this ??



## bein_bein (Sep 24, 2009)

In the above pic I have concord grapes and two leaves on the right. One the left is a vine type plant that is growing on the front of our property here in Michigan. It is climbing up the trunk of a tree the power company 'trimmed' (all that was left was a 12' stump sticking out of the ground when they were done 'trimming') It's loaded with these small sweet berries. If I can positively identify them (and if it's safe) I'm thinking of making a concord/mystery berry blend wine. The leaves are similar to the concord but the edges are sharper and more pronounced and there is a slight difference in the overall shape. Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## bein_bein (Sep 24, 2009)

Got my question answered from the winepress forum. It's a raparia wild grape.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad you found the answer and very glad you shared the answer with us!


----------



## jwthomas (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Bein bein i have a lot of them grape on my place. i thank i will pick them.


----------

